# Fall Cobia?



## AF-130 NAV

*Just a Remora?*









Went out today for three hours with just a Remora to show for it!


----------



## sling2ling

Oh.....now thats funny right there

...remora dude


----------



## AF-130 NAV

That makes more sense! I have never seen either up close! Guess a guy can dream though!


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Have to wear your fist one...it's in the rules.


----------



## JD7.62

Actually there are tons of juvenile cobia off the beach this time of year! We had a big spotted eagle ray on us last Friday that had several on it and all of the FADs are loaded as well. I hope they come say hey to me next spring after theyve packed on some pounds!


----------



## DawnsKayBug

We caught a small cobia today using live bait fish on the bottom 25 miles out. I actually thought it was a big Remora at first since they were all around the boat.


----------

